# which moss for tree?



## gnod

which moss is good to use to attach to branchy driftwoods to create a tree like feel? 

anyone with experience creating such trees, please share specifics also! thanks!


----------



## Eldachleich

I dont have any experience. But the best trees I have seen have been made out of Christmas or Willow Moss. There was one really well done bonsai style pine/juniper tree that utilized flame moss... From what I've seen though Christmas seems to be the moss of choice...


----------



## NeonFlux

Christmas moss is a good one, in my opinion.


----------



## PinoyBoy

In no particular order of picture:
-glosso
-HC
-willow moss
-christmas moss
-java fern windelov


----------



## Ben.

Willow is hard to come by, I say christmas


----------



## eser21

i was also told fissidens and mini pellia when i was looking at doing the same....


----------



## gnod

woah, thanks guys! im thinking ill try m.p. and mini xmas. 
ill be starting another journal once i move the 20 gallon outta here so watch out for it!


----------



## allegoriest

...Once I made a moss tree out of driftwood and a clump of algae. And I just trimmed the algae if it started getting too big. ;__; *is so hideously cheap*


In my defense, I wasn't very old, and moss was very hard to come by in the area. I still wanna make a little tree out of moss instead of algae though~


----------



## Jimi

I put java fern on mine


----------



## tbarabash

I have used both christmas moss and weeping moss for two driftwood trees and I can say whole heartedly the christmas moss looks 100x better


----------



## gnod

^photos!?


----------



## tbarabash

Unfortunately none with me at work >.< I will try when I get home. The weeping moss is so embarassing I won't even take a picture of it, not really much time to let it grow in since I made it so that doesn't really count haha


----------



## gnod

any tips on tying the moss to the tree branches? do you just wrap the moss aroudn the branch and then wrap strings around it? i feel like doing it this way, it does really let the moss the grow and cover the rest of the branch..but just that area. guess i have to tie it long and sparse all over the branches?


----------



## Eldachleich

gnod said:


> any tips on tying the moss to the tree branches? do you just wrap the moss aroudn the branch and then wrap strings around it? i feel like doing it this way, it does really let the moss the grow and cover the rest of the branch..but just that area. guess i have to tie it long and sparse all over the branches?


Yah you just tie it down with some thread or line... 
This picture was really helpful to me... I needed far less moss and wood that I thought. Also I didnt have a clue about aquascaping... still dont lol... I was trying this out wiht some java moss on some wood in a tub in my yard. Working out well, though not as uniform as below. Thats Christmas Moss. I like to get a feel for things before I do my real run. Hence the tub. I tried it 3 ways with 3 different trees. One was with black cotton thread, it worked well-ish.. It dissolved slowly into the water like it was supposed to, but dissolved before all of the moss could attach. This might be because of the moss I used and the conditions it was under though. The other was fishing line, which turned out great... The line is still in there on the wood. And the last was super glue, which to my surprise is fish and water safe.. who knew lol. I usually use it to attack moss to rocks but gave it a go. That didn't turn out as well as either of them. The super glue detached in a couple places. And the moss has some trouble growing evenly past the glue. Over all I would say just wrap the line around the moss on the branch like in picture #6, and that should do it. I would lay it kind straight-ish but still messy.. And a little thicker ( little) than java moss. also it helps to only attach the moss on the top half of the branch. And make sure to concentrate more on the outer rim than the innner circle. Do both, but make the outside a little thicker. You can see it in picture #7.


----------



## aa79606

OK I gotta throw in my two cents ... I love the look of moss on driftwood! I've used thread, fishing line, AND super glue over the years, with varying degrees of success and/or attractiveness.

In my experience, the super glue doesn't hold up very long (pardon the pun), and then you're left with ugly spots on the wood where you put the glue.

Also, I've noticed that thread can deteriorate unevenly, sometimes leaving strings that are attached to the wood on one end but the other end is loose in the current. Whenever I see that this has happened, I am quick to trim the thread... but the other day one of my poor BN plecos got a thread twisted around her body! I managed to net her and very carefully cut the tread off of her. I put her back into the tank and she went into hiding for a while, but thankfully the next day she was fine.

I've never read about anyone else having this kind of experience with thread/moss so I thought I would mention it... I will only be using fishing line in the future!


----------



## Elliot

Try looking through this website. Click on the names, they lead to a page for each species.


----------



## Kingtriton92

I used the sponge method for my tree and it seems to be working pretty well. It's only been a week since affixing the moss sponges to the tree but I am already seeing growth.


----------



## seove

Some mosses like to stay think and if they get thick, the bottom will turn brown and die out. Some mosses won't like high light that it will be exposed to towards the top of the tank.


----------



## klibs

I vote xmas moss. Looks good, easy to come by.

Use fishing line tied tightly around the moss. Wrap it around the driftwood multiple times then tie it real tight. No worry of fish getting stuck in it then... After a while the moss should naturally adhere to the wood and you can remove the fishing line. Usually the moss grows thick over it so you can't see it anyways so I just leave it right on there.


----------

